# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Dix ans après Canard PC, nous lançons un nouveau magazine

## Ivan Le Fou

On y travaille en secret depuis un an, cela s'appelle _Humanoïde_ et c'est le site web du _Figaro_ qui a annoncé la nouvelle le premier. L'article est là, avec des détails sur le lancement.
_Humanoïde_ sort le 5 juillet au prix de 5 euros.
Vous en saurez plus dans les semaines qui viennent (contenu, chroniqueurs…) en suivant le compte twitter @HumanoideMag ou la page Facebook HumanoideMagazine.
On a vraiment hâte de pouvoir vous le montrer.

_Mise à jour:_Merci pour tout ces retours, je vous promets qu'on prend des notes scrupuleusement (le sondage est aussi très très utile). Pour l'instant nous sommes abasourdis par le nombre de commentaires positifs !
Nous avons fabriqué un petit échantillon, voire une franche version démo, d'une vingtaine de pages en PDF à mettre entre toutes les mains pour faire découvrir le magazine à qui vous voulez. 
C'est là (http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf) et n'hésitez pas à le faire tourner ou à le poster où vous voulez: c'est gratuit et ça sert à ça.
Nous avons fabriqué un petit échantillon, voire une franche version démo, d'une vingtaine de pages en PDF à mettre entre toutes les mains pour faire découvrir le magazine à qui vous voulez. C'est là (http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf) et n'hésitez pas à le faire tourner ou à le poster où vous voulez: c'est gratuit et ça sert à ça.
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Abaker

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne. Un synthèse et un approfondissement de certains sujets sont les bienvenus, surtout sur papier et avec votre ton.

Je testerai donc le 5 juillet.

----------


## gau

Une autre vente assurée avec moi, hâte de lire ça  :;):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Ouh pinaise !  ::o: 

Pareil qu'au-dessus, j'ai hâte de voir ça. Ne nous décevez pas...  :tired: 

Comment avez-vous fait pour avoir env. 950 abonnés Twitter si rapidement ?

----------


## Groufac

Idem ici, j’achèterai de toute façon le premier parce que ça m'intéresse bien tout ça  ::):

----------


## Okxyd

Super ! J'achète !  :^_^:  C'est vrai que ce genre de sujet est un peu à l'étroit dans CPC ou CPC Hardware et je préfère toujours la lecture que le format vidéo (je ne suis pas fan d'@si justement à cause de ça). Puis hormis PCInpact et quelques blogs y a quasi pas de traitement sérieux sur ce genres de sujets, 90% de ce qui se fait dans le domaine ça parle de merdes high tech pour Otaku attardés.

----------


## chenoir

Ouais enfin, "le charme désuet du missile intercontinental" et "transformez votre enfant en ingénieur" me fait penser qu'il va y avoir pas mal de conneries dedans ^^.

----------


## cooly08

Un client de plus !

De la bonne déconnade sur le high tech.  :Bave:

----------


## Mepeanuts

Vous rachetez le Figaro ! Wabon !?  ::O: 

Attends je relis...  :Emo: 


Blague à part, je suis heureux que vos conneries mais aussi (surtout) votre indépendance éditoriale farouche dépasse la sphère du jeu vidéo, il y a des chances que ça touche un plus large public du coup, en tout cas c'est ce que je vous souhaite !

Bravo les canards

----------


## Nazedaq

Sacrés réflexes à la rédac.  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

:^_^: 

C'est pour l'année prochaine ça. Imaginez l'actualité vue par le staff de Canard PC... Oh boy.
Sinon je viens de lire que ça sera dispo que le 5 juillet ! C'est moche de nous faire attendre comme ça !

----------


## hamish

Une autre vente assurée avec moi ! J'ai hâte d'être au 5 Juillet d'un coup ! :-)

----------


## Anonyme957

Sans déconner ? J'en suis.  ::o: 

Vous risquez pas de crouler sous le boulot ?

----------


## DapperCloud

::O: 
 ::O: 

Curieux et impatient de voir ça. Vivement le 5 !  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce ne serait pas surtout une sorte de bonus avec le numéro 300 ?

C'est mon côté méfiant qui parle.

----------


## Djinn42

Ah ben ça alors !

----------


## Zarkoff

Ne jouant plus du tout sur PC et votre encart console étant trop famélique (en  proportion, hein... je parle pas de qualité), je m'étais résolu à arrêter l'achat de CPC, à regret car j'aimais le ton et le style.
Si d'aventure ce ton se retrouvait dans ce nouveau magasine, dont la thématique générale m'intéresse au plus haut point, alors je serais client.
En tout état de cause, vous pouvez déjà compter +1 vente pour le premier numéro... et plus si affinité.
Bisous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut voir, le projet est intéressant.
J'achèterais par curiosité.

MAis du coup c'est une "nouvelle rédaction" derrière le magazine, ou certains membres de CPC écrivent aussi ?

----------


## cooly08

C'est un trimestriel donc si c'est la rédac de cpc ça devrait être jouable. Suffit de supprimer les 5 semaines de vacances par an.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Dans le papier du figaro, il est dit qu'ils ont financé les 4 premiers numéros. J'imagine que si ça marche, la rédaction embauchera ?

----------


## Bigju

> Ce ne serait pas surtout une sorte de bonus avec le numéro 300 ?
> 
> C'est mon côté méfiant qui parle.


Maintenant que tu le dis, ça peut être qu'une blague.

----------


## cooly08

Vu que c'est passé sur le Figaro je ne pense pas.
Et puis ça ne serait pas très drôle. Genre : "coucou, c'était une blague, à plus".

----------


## Bigju

> Vu que c'est passé sur le Figaro je ne pense pas.


Rien que cette affirmation en elle-même en est une.

----------


## MooD

Cool enfin un magazine qui te fera moins passer pour un p..... de nerd dans le Métro.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sans déconner ? J'en suis. 
> Vous risquez pas de crouler sous le boulot ?


Euh....

---------- Post added at 19h23 ---------- Previous post was at 19h22 ----------




> Ce ne serait pas surtout une sorte de bonus avec le numéro 300 ?
> C'est mon côté méfiant qui parle.


Non, non c'est un vrai magazine autonome et tout. On se disait bien que si on l'annonçait nous-mêmes personne ne nous croirait !

---------- Post added at 19h25 ---------- Previous post was at 19h23 ----------




> Faut voir, le projet est intéressant.
> J'achèterais par curiosité.
> MAis du coup c'est une "nouvelle rédaction" derrière le magazine, ou certains membres de CPC écrivent aussi ?


C'est créé et animé par ackboo et moi-même, avec la participation d'autres membres de CPC, mais aussi le renfort de journalistes et chroniqueurs extérieurs.

----------


## tompalmer

Intéressant, même si j'aime pas le nom qui fait trop référence à l'univers Android (ils s'appellent comme ça les mecs derrière Frandroid non ?). 

Après fait voir le contenu




> mais aussi le renfort de journalistes et chroniqueurs extérieurs.


Des noms ?

----------


## Okxyd

Moi je pense que c'est Dassault qui les a engagé pour faire du publi redactionnel sur le matos de Thales. Tout s'explique.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Des noms ?


Bientôt.

----------


## Pierronamix

> votre indépendance éditoriale farouche dépasse la sphère du jeu vidéo


_Via le Figaro.com_

----------


## Jaycie

> _Via le Figaro.com_


C'est surtout qu'ils connaissent bien la journaliste en particulier. Si elle avait été à Libé, ça aurait été la même.

----------


## BLEC

Comme quoi la presse "journaleux" n'a aucun avenir, vous avez le champs libre pour le journalisme pendant que ces premiers pleurent de leurs faibles ventes.
Pendant ce temps, j'achèterai et lirai votre nouveau mag  ::):  

A bon entendeur.

----------


## Elian

Est-ce que les congénères du DocTB (aka mangeurs de moules-frites) aurant la chances de le croiser aussi chez m'sieur le libraire ou bien France uniquement pour le moment ? Je me doute de la réponse mais bon, quitte à ce que vous fassiez une folie, autant voir grand non ?  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

On s'abonne où?

----------


## Orhin

J'y jetterais surement un coup d’œil si je tombe dessus en kiosque.
Bonne chance et bon courage en tout cas !

----------


## Narushima

Y'a deux pastilles sur la couverture, ce sera donc deux fois mieux que CPC.

----------


## Solinvictus

Je le lirais très probablement.

----------


## Darkath

ackboo + ivan + "wired en rigolo" = j'achète !

J'adore wired (le mag), mais c'est vrai que ce genre de magazine commence a faire poussiéreux aujourd'hui. Je suis bien curieux de voir le résultat avec le ton de presse non-stop et du vrai journalisme total. Rien que la couv fait baver  :Bave:

----------


## ATP

Il me tarde de découvrir ce nouveau magazine.

----------


## eolan

L'idée me plait. Si le fond est là, appuie où ça fait mal, et si la forme correspond à ce qui fait le sel de CPC, j'en suis.

----------


## olih

Mais c'est que ça m'intéresse aussi  ::o:

----------


## CanardNoir

Vous étiez vraiment obligé de me rappeler que ça fait dix ans que je lis ce torchon?

----------


## sissi

Y'aura les tests des nouvelles CG de chez nvidia ? :riencompris:

----------


## Jolaventur

J’achète plus CPC parce que je joue pas ou presque et pas à la plupart des jeux mis en avant dans le Mag.
En revanche, là je vous soutien et je répondrai présent le 5.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce que les congénères du DocTB (aka mangeurs de moules-frites) aurant la chances de le croiser aussi chez m'sieur le libraire ou bien France uniquement pour le moment ? Je me doute de la réponse mais bon, quitte à ce que vous fassiez une folie, autant voir grand non ?


Nous on aurait bien voulu, mais les importateurs de la presse en Belgique ne prennent pas les premiers numéros...

---------- Post added at 11h17 ---------- Previous post was at 11h17 ----------




> On s'abonne où?


En page 33 du premier numéro.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ca me fait quand même un peu mal que la nouvelle ait été donnée par Le Figaro (en plus j'ai été obligé de cliquer sur le lien et donc d'y aller).

C'est vous qui avez décidé de sortir l'info dans ce journal, où un de leur journaliste a déniché l'info tout seul ?

En tout cas je prendrais le premier numéro, en espérant que ce soit pas techno-bobo-geek-2.0 comme beaucoup de ces magazines. Mais justement, si c'est la rédac' de CPC qui s'en charge, ça devrait être bon.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis surpris de lire que vous faites un tirage à 60000 et que vous espérez en vendre 20000, comme je ne connais rien à la presse la différence me parait énorme.
Est ce parce qu'au final c'est à peu près le même prix auprès d'un imprimeur ? Ou bien c'est toujours fait de la sorte pour un nouveau mag', n'étant pas certain des ventes et qu'il est important que tous ceux qui veulent le lire puissent le faire ?

----------


## suppasam

Quand est ce que je vais trouver le temps d'acheter ça le 5 juillet, jour de mon mariage ? ^^

----------


## Orhin

> Je suis surpris de lire que vous faites un tirage à 60000 et que vous espérez en vendre 20000, comme je ne connais rien à la presse la différence me parait énorme.
> Est ce parce qu'au final c'est à peu près le même prix auprès d'un imprimeur ? Ou bien c'est toujours fait de la sorte pour un nouveau mag', n'étant pas certain des ventes et qu'il est important que tous ceux qui veulent le lire puissent le faire ?


 Au contraire c'est un ratio vente/tirage plutôt pas mal pour un lancement (celui du lancement de CPC était trèèèèèès faible il me semble).
Pour le coup c'est surtout une question de visibilité, se faire connaitre c'est pas complètement gratuit.

D'ailleurs, ce serait intéressant de connaitre le taux de vente actuel.
Dans certains kiosques que je fréquente, il atteint les 90-100% (sinon je ne serais pas obligé de fréquenter plusieurs kiosques justement  ::P: ) mais je me demande si cela est généralisé.

----------


## Koma

> On y travaille en secret depuis un an, cela s'appelle _Humanoïde_ et c'est le site web du _Figaro_ qui a annoncé la nouvelle le premier. L'article est là, avec des détails sur le lancement.
> _Humanoïde_ sort le 5 juillet au prix de 5 euros.
> Vous en saurez plus dans les semaines qui viennent (contenu, chroniqueurs&hellip en suivant le compte twitter @HumanoideMag ou la page Facebook HumanoideMagazine.
> On a vraiment hâte de pouvoir vous le montrer.
> 
> http://canardpc.com/img/news/53165/2...57983_2902.jpg
> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


 Génial ! On dirait les news tech de Fishbone mais sur un mag entier  ::wub:: 

Bravo pour le lancement et à dans 15 jours pour les retours !

----------


## cooly08

Moi je réclame le scan d'une page pour voir le ton CPC sur la tech !
Maintenant !

----------


## Arachnyd

Ça sert à quoi en fait de pleurer parce que la news vient du figaro?

Le but c'est juste de faire tourner l'info, c'est pas une fusion des deux rédactions... Sérieux quoi.

----------


## Orhin

Car c'est un journal de merde ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

J'aurais bien vu l'article dans le Canard Enchaîné.  ::ninja::

----------


## Arachnyd

> Car c'est un journal de merde ?


C'est surtout un journal très suivi, le but c'est que la news soit reprise par d'autres sites/journaux enfait.
Z'êtes pas très doués en com' les mecs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Orhin

Depuis quand la com' c'est important sur CPC ?

Plus sérieusement, je comprend la manœuvre hein.
C'est juste que d'autres journaux serait mieux passé (niveau réputation sur le forum).  :^_^:

----------


## Nacodaco

J’essaierais. Bon faudrait simplement que je trouve un peu de temps. J'ai déjà du mal à terminer Canard PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mon réflexe de réactionnaire serait de dire "mais pourquoi ils ne s'en tiennent pas à ce qu'ils savent très bien faire".

Ensuite, je me dis que ce que vous savez très bien faire c'est monter un journal de zéro contre toutes les probabilités.

Du coup je suis à la fois inquiet et optimiste  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Perso j'espère que le risque est bien "calculé" et que si ce mag' doit se viander ça n'aura pas d'impact  sur le CPC classique.

----------


## tompalmer

L'été est un bon calcul, les gens n'ont rien d'autres a foutre que d'aller chez les marchands de journaux

----------


## Jolaventur

> Car c'est un journal de merde ?


Ouai comme Libé
1 but partout balle au centre.

---------- Post added at 19h16 ---------- Previous post was at 19h15 ----------




> Perso j'espère que le risque est bien "calculé" et que si ce mag' doit se viander ça n'aura pas d'impact  sur le CPC classique.


Bah du moment que y'a pas de test console 
Ou pire d'apps Itruc

 ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Et un nouvel acheteur présent le 5, un.

 ::lol:: 

Félicitations, les Canards, et longues vies et turgescences à vous.

----------


## Elian

> Nous on aurait bien voulu, mais les importateurs de la presse en Belgique ne prennent pas les premiers numéros...


Merci bien cher Crinière d'Argent. Puissent mille étoiles veillez à tes pas.

----------


## Vasareth

Lecteur de CPC depuis le numéro un ( je le vendais aussi ), j'ai prié fort pour que ça marche à l'époque. De la tristesse des départs de Joystick jusqu'à Humanoïde, que de chemin parcouru ! Je serai là le 5  :;):

----------


## alegria unknown

Achat day one par ici aussi !

----------


## tompalmer

Pourquoi y'a pas un logo Montebourg made in france ? 
 :tired:

----------


## Loddfafnir

Chouette nouvelle ça, je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.

----------


## Medrawt

le figaro serieusement ?

----------


## Guilk

> Je m'étais résolu à arrêter l'achat de CPC, à regret car j'aimais le ton et le style.
> Si d'aventure ce ton se retrouvait dans ce nouveau magasine, dont la thématique générale m'intéresse au plus haut point, alors je serais client.
> En tout état de cause, vous pouvez déjà compter +1 vente pour le premier numéro... et plus si affinités.
> Bisous.


Pareil que le Monsieur.
ça à l'air cool.

----------


## Higgins

> C'est créé et animé par ackboo et moi-même


Tu viens de vendre un numéro!

----------


## the_protanogist

Où j'apprends dans l'article de Madame Woitier que Presse Non-Stop a augmenté son bénéfice net de 464 % depuis 2012 . . . J'ai commencé à acheter canard pc en 2012 . . . Coïncidence ? I don't think so. Me contacter par MP pour me filer un tas d'actions le jour de l'introduction en bourse.

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Enfin un magazine d'actualité sérieux ! C'est un peu comme si un de mes rêves humides se réalisait...

Vous avez du cran de vous lancer là dedans !

Count me in !!!

----------


## Rebloschonsky

Intéressant ! j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne  ::):

----------


## Koma

Ca a lien avec le recrutement chez CPC HW ? 

C'est la rédaction JV qui va écrire dedans ou de nouvelles têtes ? Des transfuges de la presse mainstream ?

----------


## LeadPenSam

J'accroche a priori sur l'idée, le ton, tout en espérant que le fond soit aussi solide, argumenté et documenté que CanardPC Hardware mais... Qui, ô Dieux miséricordieux, QUI a eu l'idée pour le titre d'utiliser/créer une police de caractères aussi indubitablement, indéniablement, irréfutablement pérave ???????

----------


## alegria unknown

> C'est la rédaction JV qui va écrire dedans ou de nouvelles têtes ? Des transfuges de la presse mainstream ?


-->




> MAis du coup c'est une "nouvelle  rédaction" derrière le magazine, ou certains membres de CPC écrivent  aussi ?





> *C'est créé et animé par ackboo et moi-même,  avec la participation d'autres membres de CPC, mais aussi le renfort de  journalistes et chroniqueurs extérieurs.*





> Des noms ?





> *Bientôt.*

----------


## tompalmer

Si y'a didier porte j'me tire

----------


## PeauVerte

Pari osé! Je vous souhaite un succès !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quand est ce que je vais trouver le temps d'acheter ça le 5 juillet, jour de mon mariage ? ^^


On l'offre, envoie ton adresse par MP.

---------- Post added at 21h07 ---------- Previous post was at 21h06 ----------




> Moi je réclame le scan d'une page pour voir le ton CPC sur la tech !
> Maintenant !


Bientôt, suivez le compte twitter @HumanoideMag.

---------- Post added at 21h08 ---------- Previous post was at 21h07 ----------




> C'est juste que d'autres journaux serait mieux passé (niveau réputation sur le forum).


Pas de notre faute si _Minute_ s'intéresse pas à nous...

---------- Post added at 21h09 ---------- Previous post was at 21h08 ----------




> Ensuite, je me dis que ce que vous savez très bien faire c'est monter un journal de zéro contre toutes les probabilités.


Voilà !

---------- Post added at 21h10 ---------- Previous post was at 21h09 ----------




> Perso j'espère que le risque est bien "calculé" et que si ce mag' doit se viander ça n'aura pas d'impact  sur le CPC classique.


Aucun, garanti à 100%. Ni sur la ligne éditoriale de CanardPC Hardware.

---------- Post added at 21h11 ---------- Previous post was at 21h10 ----------




> Pourquoi y'a pas un logo Montebourg made in france ?


Mais, mais... pourquoi on y a pas pensé !?

---------- Post added at 21h14 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------




> Ca a lien avec le recrutement chez CPC HW ?


Non aucun.




> C'est la rédaction JV qui va écrire dedans ou de nouvelles têtes ? Des transfuges de la presse mainstream ?


Mainstream, non, quelle horreur. On fait la presse différemment. Mais des chroniques et quelques renforts venus de l'extérieur, oui. On en reparle bientôt. Quand on aura dormi.

----------


## Olorin

Un nouveau mag le jour de mon anniversaire, si c'est pas un signe. 
A priori, vu la couv et les sujets annoncé, je n'aurais pas pris, a priori pas ma came, mais je prendrais au moins le numéro en soutiens, et en espérant retrouver le ton CPC.

----------


## znokiss

A lire tous les posts précédents j'ai un doute, mais est-ce que le mag sera en vente aussi après le 5 juillet ?

----------


## cooly08

Heu oui. Elle est étrange ta question.

----------


## Koma

> Si y'a didier porte j'me tire


Pourtant il passe bien mieux à l'écrit qu'en vidéo  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 22h44 ---------- Previous post was at 22h43 ----------




> Non aucun.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream, non, quelle horreur. On fait la presse différemment. Mais des chroniques et quelques renforts venus de l'extérieur, oui. On en reparle bientôt. Quand on aura dormi.


Courage !

----------


## von morgan

> C'est surtout qu'ils connaissent bien la journaliste en particulier. Si elle avait été à Libé, ça aurait été la même.


Sauf que ça aurait fait un poil plus classe d'être annoncé par libé plutot que par le figaro.  :;):

----------


## Higgins

Le plus classe, ça aurait été d'être annoncé par Canard PC. Hein, quoi?!

----------


## Checco

Pensez-vous vous étendre une jour en Suisse romande? 

Y'a plein de gens riches qui l' achèteraient  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Heu oui. Elle est étrange ta question.


C'était une vanne, rapport au fait que tout le monde fait "le 5, comptez sur moi !".

----------


## Arachnyd

> Sauf que ça aurait fait un poil plus classe d'être annoncé par libé plutot que par le figaro.


Lolno, égalité parfaite.

----------


## cooly08

> C'était une vanne, rapport au fait que tout le monde fait "le 5, comptez sur moi !".


 :Emo: 

Je me demande si je peux le pré-commander chez mon buraliste.

----------


## LePok

A contre-sens sur l'autoroute de l'information. Rien que le sous-titre, j'adore !
On va attendre début juillet pour voir ce que donne le premier numéro...
Clin d'oeil en coin, je me souviens encore du premier numéro de CPC, difficilement trouvé chez mes libraires habituels à l'époque... Maquette un peu désuète, papier cheap... mais j'aimais bien, le côté "papier" indépendant... Allez, on arrête de regarder derrière, et longue vie à Humanoïde ! Goud luck les gars.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Génial ! On dirait les news tech de Fishbone mais sur un mag entier


Faudra juste espérer que ce soit pas lui qui fasse aussi l'iconographie  ::o:

----------


## MrPapillon

Vous oubliez que c'est Couly qui fait 98% de l'intérêt de CPC. Là c'est mort.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

et merde, je vais me faire avoir, devenir accro et c'est mon libraire qui va être content. Qui a dit que la relance économique n'est pas là ? viva Presse Non-Stop !!!! olé

----------


## Flad

Humanoïde ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Humanoïde ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A lire tous les posts précédents j'ai un doute, mais est-ce que le mag sera en vente aussi après le 5 juillet ?


 :^_^: 


Si tu te maries tu peux te le faire offrir.

----------


## cooly08

> Humanoïde ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.


 :^_^:

----------


## Kupris

> Humanoïde ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.


Il y a un sens caché  ::sad::  ?

----------


## fear is the only enemy

Moi je vous la souhaite longue et bonne. J'en profiterai aussi pour changer de slip pour l'occasion
Vive le journalisme libre

----------


## Higgins

> Il y a un sens caché  ?


C'est ce que des gens de peu de foi avaient dit de Canard PC au début.
Maintenant que pas mal de leurs magazines n'existent plus et que le Saint Canard continue à prospérer, ils rigolent moins.

----------


## cooly08

Oui, dans les 3 ou 4 numéros où l'histoire de CPC est racontée, il y a des Stickers un peu partout avec "Dans 3 mois ils sont morts".  :^_^:

----------


## Kupris

> C'est ce que des gens de peu de foi avaient dit de Canard PC au début.
> Maintenant que pas mal de leurs magazines n'existent plus et que le Saint Canard continue à prospérer, ils rigolent moins.


Erf, j'aurais du faire le rapprochement avec la frise chronologique qu'on retrouvait dans le CPC des dix ans  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 11h23 ---------- Previous post was at 11h23 ----------




> Oui, dans les 3 ou 4 numéros où l'histoire de CPC est racontée, il y a des Stickers un peu partout avec "Dans 3 mois ils sont morts".


Oui voilà  :^_^:

----------


## Exekias

En tout cas, la couv' et le "sous-titre" sont réussi. cela fait déjà plus que pas mal de magazines...

----------


## ROBINBIN

J'espère pour vous que ce sera un magazine d'avenir...
Mais je m'interroge sur la possibilité de le trouver, surtout pour les provinciaux.

----------


## Naity

Pour els expats et vu que les 4 premiers numéros sont financés, y'a moyen de passer directement par la case abonnement pour éviter de devoir payer prix fort + prot à chaque fois?

----------


## Zebb

Fishbone va-t-il également participer à ce magazine, et pourvoir étaler au monde sa paranoïa quant au futur contrôle du monde par les robots  ?

(le titre du magazine s'y prête bien)

----------


## alx

> Un nouveau mag le jour de mon anniversaire, si c'est pas un signe.


Donc Olorin est né le même jour que moi. Et qu'Humanoïde. Hors, nous sommes des humanoïdes. Coïncidence ? Probablement.


Et sinon, y'aura du Bob Arctor dedans ?  :Bave:  Il me semble qu'il participe toujours aux news.
Et du Gringo ? Y'en aura du Gringo dedans ?

----------


## Anansi

Une très bonne nouvelle, il est vrai qu'il y a une vraie place pour un Wired à la française, surtout si c'est très bien fait. Alors avec vous aux commandes, je pense véritablement qu'il y a de quoi construire quelque chose de pérenne. Ça sent bon !




> J'espère pour vous que ce sera un magazine d'avenir...


Si ça peut te rassurer, il y a peu de chances que ça parle de l'impact du lave-vaisselle sur les ménages français.




> Mais je m'interroge sur la possibilité de le trouver, surtout pour les provinciaux.


En te déplaçant chez un marchand de journaux et en ouvrant les yeux, j'imagine que ça devrait bien se passer.




> Fishbone va-t-il également participer à ce magazine, et pourvoir étaler au monde sa paranoïa quant au futur contrôle du monde par les robots ?


Ah oui tiens, ça c'est bon  :Bave:  Je veux "l'édito parano" de Fishbone, et "l'édito gaucho" d'ackboo, siouplait.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'aime beaucoup Wired, mais le mag coûte très cher et contient facilement 50% de pubs.
Donc un mag moins cher, avec plus de contenu par rapport au nombre total de pages, je dis bingo et je vends la caravane.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pensez-vous vous étendre une jour en Suisse romande? 
> 
> Y'a plein de gens riches qui l' achèteraient


Non, la distribution de la presse suisse ne veut pas de nous.

---------- Post added at 14h58 ---------- Previous post was at 14h55 ----------




> Pour els expats et vu que les 4 premiers numéros sont financés, y'a moyen de passer directement par la case abonnement pour éviter de devoir payer prix fort + prot à chaque fois?


Non pour l'instant les abos sont réservés à la France métropolitaine. laissez-nous le temps de juger la demande et de mettre en place la structure adéquate.

----------


## Phenixy

Par contre juillet c'est pas le meilleur moment niveau com' non (genre toutes les émissions d'actu TV sont arrêtées et ça tourne au best-of, radio ça doit être pareil...)? Vous prévoyez un peu de communication à la rentrée du coup?

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Je viens d'apprendre la parution d'Humanoïde dans le topic image d'hardware.fr :D
Et bien Mazel Tov je vais tester dès la sortie. 

Par contre prendre Wired en reference alors que vous auriez pu faire "l'eclectique super valable" du 21e siècle... -_-

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Par contre juillet c'est pas le meilleur moment niveau com' non (genre toutes les émissions d'actu TV sont arrêtées et ça tourne au best-of, radio ça doit être pareil...)? Vous prévoyez un peu de communication à la rentrée du coup?


http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...-high-tech.php

----------


## Larry Coche

Et pour que ca dure, une fois les premiers numéros parus, il vous faut combien de ventes?

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

M. LE FOU j'ai quelques questions, je suis navré par avance si je fais doublon avec ce qui a pu être ecrit plus haut dans ce thread...voyez-vous j'ai un travail très prenant contrairement à beaucoup de chomeurs/employés du RSI/Cacao qui viennent poster sur ce forum. Je peux pas être pété de thunes en postant à gogo, bref...palper ou poster, il faut choisir.

Voici ma premiere question : qu'on ne parle de vous que dans un journal de droite (pour l'instant on ne sait jamais vous aurez peut etre ce grain de folie qui vous donnera envie "d'informer" aussi les "lecteurs" de libé  ::rolleyes::  ) ça vous fait quoi ? 

En decoule ma deuxieme question : ce positionnement assumé dans les pages du Fig' (je l'appelle par son petit nom) en direction des CSP ++ parisiens friqués qui vivent dans le IXe et qui peuvent depenser sans broncher le prix de deux PS4 dans une carte graphique, cela fait-il partie d'un business plan à 2-3 ans pour revendre Presse Non Stop à Dassault à terme (ou à Lagardere, vous n'etes pas regardant quant à qui ils vendent leurs canons j'espere) ?

----------


## Phenixy

> http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...-high-tech.php


Oui oui j'ai bien lu l'article, dans l'heure de sa publication (excellent par ailleurs).  :;): 

Je pensais en fait surtout à des passages TV, sur des émissions comme le Before, Clique ou le Tube sur Canal+, voire le Grand Journal (après tout So Foot y va bien régulièrement faire sa promo). Hors ces émissions se sont déjà arrêtées et ne reprennent pas avant septembre.

----------


## Larry Coche

Tu as telematin qui ne s' arrête pas.

----------


## fenrhir

Voilà. CPC a commencé comme Google (presque) dans un garage, et là paf, vous vous apprêtez à devenir la plus grosse corporation de news media du monde.



Rhô putain  :Bave: 

Plus sérieusement, Presse Non-Stop va commencer à me coûter cher en magajines.
Vu que ça revient à financer une association d'aide aux handicapés, on pourra défalquer des impôts, un jour ?  ::ninja:: 



Bon, *vraiment* sérieux ce coup-ci.
Bravo. J'avais vu l'image en preview sur un autre article du Figaro, je m'étais dît "haha, trop con on dirait une couv' d'un clone du Gorafi".
Stupeur aujourd'hui en découvrant la chose.

En tout cas, je souhaite à Humanoïde le même succès que vos autres productions : vous le méritez, et la manière dont vous couvrez vos sujets, aussi. Et, quelque part, nous aussi, in fine  :;):

----------


## Phenixy

> Voici ma premiere question : qu'on ne parle de vous que dans un journal de droite (pour l'instant on ne sait jamais vous aurez peut etre ce grain de folie qui vous donnera envie "d'informer" aussi les "lecteurs" de libé  ) ça vous fait quoi ? 
> 
> En decoule ma deuxieme question : ce positionnement assumé dans les pages du Fig' (je l'appelle par son petit nom) en direction des CSP ++ parisiens friqués qui vivent dans le IXe et qui peuvent depenser sans broncher le prix de deux PS4 dans une carte graphique, cela fait-il partie d'un business plan à 2-3 ans pour revendre Presse Non Stop à Dassault à terme (ou à Lagardere, vous n'etes pas regardant quant à qui ils vendent leurs canons j'espere) ?


Ah et c'est un peu navrant depuis 4 pages ces commentaires "lol vous aites dan le Figaro, zetes dé vendu de droit et vous ciblay que le 16e olol§§"... On peut ne pas aimer le Figaro (et c'est pas dur) mais leur site web est le 2e le plus visité de France en catégorie Informations...  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 18h00 ---------- Previous post was at 17h59 ----------




> Tu as telematin qui ne s' arrête pas.


Un peu moins la cible.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Larry Coche

> Un peu moins la cible.


Et pourquoi je te prie?   :tired: 

Parce que tu te leves tôt le matin tu es pas la cible des magazines high tech.

----------


## Phenixy

> Et pourquoi je te prie?  
> 
> Parce que tu te leves tôt le matin tu es pas la cible des magazines high tech.


Ben surtout parce que l'âge moyen des téléspectateurs de Télématin est très élevé, et j'imagine qu'ils ciblent un lectorat plus jeune, d'où les émissions de C+. Après effectivement Télématin c'est 1.2M de téléspectateurs chaque jour, donc pourquoi pas s'ils veulent toucher un max de gens. C'était pas une attaque, ta remarque se tient hein.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

J'ai pourtant bien precisé que je n'avais pas le temps de lire ce qui avait pu être ecrit avant...

Personnellement je suis ravi que ce soit dans le figaro plutot que dans Libé, Le Monde ou le Parisien qui sont des journaux ecrit par / pour des imbeciles ou des ideologues ou les deux. A mon avis cela montre que presse non stop suit un vrai business plan qui n'a pas été pensé à la legere en 3 minutes sur un paper board entre deux parties de mario kart 8, même si on aimerait croire que c'est vrai. Le classement en "nouvelle presse masculine" n'est pas non plus un coup du hasard, attends-toi à voir des pub des memes annonceurs que Lui ou GQ ou Technikart d'ici quelques mois...

Bon j'ai du travail, moi, je file. A tout à l'heure.

----------


## sissi

> attends-toi à voir des pub des mêmes annonceurs que Têtu ...


Je le savais.

----------


## Black Elf 01

> Je pensais en fait surtout à des passages TV, sur des émissions comme le Before, Clique ou le Tube sur Canal+, voire le Grand Journal


Il me semble que Canal+ et CPC ne sont plus très pote depuis une sombre histoire impliquant un testeur console du mag', un jeu qui prend les joueurs pour des pigeons, un montage d'interview foireux, et des rituels zoophiles dans les sous-sols de C+. (Quoique pour le montage, j'suis pas sûr).

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> Je l'esperais.


Toi aussi ??  ::wub::

----------


## Eradan

Une blague de Boulon reprise à son compte par un de leurs comiques aussi.

----------


## Anton

> http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...-high-tech.php


0 commentaires à la news. Quand on sait que les commentaires des articles du Figaro sont la mesure de l'intérêt pour l'article du public-cible, ça s'annonce mal pour gagner le lectorat de droite  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

On peut commencer à savoir un peu de quoi ça va parler en fait ?

----------


## Seymos

> 0 commentaires à la news. Quand on sait que les commentaires des articles du Figaro sont la mesure de l'intérêt pour l'article du public-cible, ça s'annonce mal pour gagner le lectorat de droite


On pourrait demander a Vuzy un generateur automatique de commentaires du Figaro.  ::ninja::

----------


## von morgan

> Ah et c'est un peu navrant depuis 4 pages ces commentaires "lol vous aites dan le Figaro, zetes dé vendu de droit et vous ciblay que le 16e olol§§"... On peut ne pas aimer le Figaro (et c'est pas dur) mais leur site web est le 2e le plus visité de France en catégorie Informations...


Du calme phenixy, c'est pour rire, en plus tu confond avec jeuxvideo.fr pour l'orthographe. Les lecteurs de cpc font un peu moins de fautes. Tu sais sur le site on ne fait pas de politique, on est ni pour la gauche, ni pour ces enfoirés de droite.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'autre part, si tu reprends une interview de Casque, le coeur de cible de Canard PC n'est pas spécialement le pauvre de base. 
Je ne dis pas qu'on (nous, les lecteurs) roule sur l'or, mais la cible de CPC était déjà le geek avec un pouvoir d'achat conséquent. Il faut que je retrouve la citation exacte  ::): .
EDIT c'est mal barré c'est je crois dans l'interview dont il était question ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...view-exclusive

Tout ça pour dire que rien dans la formule n'a changé.

----------


## von morgan

Bien sûr, tout le monde sait bien que les pauvres c'est des cons. Ils sont sales, sentent mauvais de la bouche et ils lisent l'équipe (je crois que c'est le plus grave ça).  Salauds de pauvres  ::):

----------


## Anton

Et ils regardent le foot sur TF1.
Les riches, eux, regardent sur beIn sports.

----------


## von morgan

C'est trop ça.  ::):

----------


## Koma

edit : ouais alors si maintenant faut différencier les vrais faux trolls des faux vrais flamers...

Une question soulignée par des canards : Didier Couly dans Humanoïdes ? Ton et visu en lien avec CPC ou projet totalement autonome avec une vision différente et la volonté de ne pas être assimilé à un CPC "hors série" ?

----------


## Eradan

Je crois que tout le monde est passé à côté de Georges. Il reste si peu d'anciens parmi les intervenants?

----------


## Larry Coche

Oui.
En tout cas j'ai apprécié ces posts plein de verve trollesque et de SECOND DEGRÉS.

----------


## Anansi

> Je crois que tout le monde est passé à côté de Georges. Il reste si peu d'anciens parmi les intervenants?


Anciens ou pas, c'est triste que les gens ne soient plus capables de déceler du second degré quand il pointe son gros pif devant eux  ::'(: 

Bon après le problème c'est qu'il y a aussi des gens qui sont sérieux quand il demandent "pourquoi Le Figaro et pas Libé". Mais bon, avec un lectorat qui a voté en majorité pour Mélenchon lors des dernières présidentielles (je me souviens de ce sondage sur le forum, qui m'avait fait rire), fallait s'y attendre. Le truc c'est qu'effectivement, on s'en fout en fait.

----------


## Higgins

Nan mais tu rajoutes une couche de politique.
Ça suffit, merde, on s'en fout!

----------


## Phenixy

> Anciens ou pas, c'est triste que les gens ne soient plus capables de déceler du second degré quand il pointe son gros pif devant eux 
> 
> Bon après le problème c'est qu'il y a aussi des gens qui sont sérieux quand il demandent "pourquoi Le Figaro et pas Libé". Mais bon, avec un lectorat qui a voté en majorité pour Mélenchon lors des dernières présidentielles (je me souviens de ce sondage sur le forum, qui m'avait fait rire), fallait s'y attendre.


Je ciblais pas en particulier Georges (qui n'est pas UN FASCISTE DE MERDE§§§) que j'ai suffisamment lu, plus la tendance générale. Un peu d'ânerie sur un topic sérieux est toujours de bon aloi.


Et pour Canal+, c'est ptet dommage de se priver de quelques excellentes émissions et qui sont au passage produites par des boîtes de prod externes parce que les 3-4 abrutis du JDJV (produit en interne chez C+) ont mal fait leur boulot.  ::):

----------


## nastyshrimp

J'achetais parfois CPC alors que je joue plus vraiment, juste pour le plaisir de vous lire.
Là c'est top, le fond m'intéressera en plus ! 

Donc un autre client qui fait pas partie du lectorat CPC  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ciblais pas en particulier Georges (qui n'est pas UN FASCISTE DE MERDE§§§) que j'ai suffisamment lu, plus la tendance générale. Un peu d'ânerie sur un topic sérieux est toujours de bon aloi.
> 
> 
> Et pour Canal+, c'est ptet dommage de se priver de quelques excellentes émissions et qui sont au passage produites par des boîtes de prod externes parce que les 3-4 abrutis du JDJV (produit en interne chez C+) ont mal fait leur boulot.


Je crois que c’était au Before de Canal Plus. Le truc qui fait tellement peu d’audience qu’elle est confondue avec la marge d’erreur de la mesure :smile: Dans le JDJV on a vu DocTB et la PlayBox One pour CPC HW mais pas de CPC tout court il me semble.

----------


## Kupris

C'est quoi cette histoire avec le Before  :Bave:  ?

----------


## Groufac

Pipo avait fait une interview sur Ground Zeroes pour le before où il taillait bien MGS Ground Zeroes mais C+ n'avait gardé que le bout de phrase positif au montage, ce qui changeait totalement l'impression (du coup très bonne) que l'ont se faisait du jeu en regardant l'émission, alors qu'ils avaient justement voulu dénoncer la politique de "démo payante" à la base.

----------


## Frypolar

Interview de Pipomantis pour la sortie de la demo du prochain Metal Gear Solid vendue super chère. Ils ont coupé l’interview pour ne diffuser que les morceaux qui mettaient le jeu en avant et ont enlevé toute critique.

Edit :  :tired:

----------


## Groufac

Ah désolé, pas voulu grillé la priorité  ::o:

----------


## Kupris

C'est laid (et représentatif des journaleux du petit écran).

----------


## Casque Noir

> D'autre part, si tu reprends une interview de Casque, le coeur de cible de Canard PC n'est pas spécialement le pauvre de base. 
> Je ne dis pas qu'on (nous, les lecteurs) roule sur l'or, mais la cible de CPC était déjà le geek avec un pouvoir d'achat conséquent. Il faut que je retrouve la citation exacte .
> EDIT c'est mal barré c'est je crois dans l'interview dont il était question ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...view-exclusive
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que rien dans la formule n'a changé.


Je te le confirme. 

Avec des numéros de 80 pages à 4,30 euros face à une concurrence affichant un prix globalement inférieur à 4 euros, on ne s'adresse clairement pas aux plus pauvres. 

Enfin, si on parle en nombre de pages parce qu'en nombre de signes, il y a plus de texte dans un CPC normal que dans n'importe quel autre mag de jeux vidéo.
D'ailleurs, si l'on parle aussi de Canard PC Hardware, on doit tenir un record du nombre de signes par page, certaines d'entre elles frisant les 7000 caractères contre 3000 chez les concurrents.

Alors non, on ne s'adresse pas aux plus pauvres mais on fait en sorte que l'acheteur en ait pour son argent.


Humanoïde sort un peu de ce concept 'tout dans le texte' avec moins de signes mais plus d'illustrations et d'infographies dans une mise en page en adéquation avec le lectorat visé (plus bobo que Geek pour être compris de tous). 
C'est un peu le magazine dans lequel on rêve de mettre tout ce qui n'a pas sa place dans Canard PC ou CPCHW, soit à cause du sujet trop éloigné soit à cause d'un traitement rédactionnel différent.

Ackboo et Ivan se sont donnés beaucoup de mal pour que l'ensemble paraisse plus léger, plus abordable, moins technique que CPC et au final super passionnant. C'est en tout cas mon humble avis de lecteur puisque ma seule participation a été grosso modo de les convaincre que ça ne marchera jamais, et accessoirement de trouver le sous-titre.

On attend vos avis avec impatience !!!

----------


## Ragondin

Moins de signes? Plus d'images/infographie et plus cher? Trio gagnant ! Je m'abonne !  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

Je pense que les gens ici qui se plaignent du manque de com passent à coté du fait que 4 numéro, ça fait quand même un an.

Sinon, vous allez faire régie pub commune avec CPC et CPCHard ? On va enfin pouvoir avoir des pubs Axe dans CPC ?

----------


## Black Elf 01

Nan mais ça pourrait tout aussi bien être un magazine sur le traitement du port de sous-vêtements en fonction de la localité française, si ackboo et Ivan sont dedans, faut se jeter dessus vu le point d'honneur qu'ils mettent à fournir de la qualité. (Et parfois de la connerie aussi, mais toujours de qualité).

----------


## Eustach

J'ai bien cru à un fake... j'attends le 5 pour être sur  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme866

Je ne connais pas ce genre de presse, je ne lis pas non plus cette catégorie, mais je vais laisser sa chance au produit.

Bonne chance à vous.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> On attend vos avis avec impatience !!!


Oui et bien sortez-le deja  :tired: 

Question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'à l'instar de wired (puisque cela semble quand meme etre un point de mire) et (tiens donc !) de cpc et cpc hardware vous comptez faire une version tablette avec des petits schemas rigolo qui bougent et des videos ? Ou alors vous attendez d'abord de voir comment le papier se vend ?

Je m'etais abonné à la version tablette de wired c'etait un truc du genre 20 dollars par an, ça vous parait rentable ce genre de formule ?

Merci à ceux qui m'ont traité d'ancien ça fait plaisir j'ai compris pourquoi je ne postais presque jamais  ::(:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oui et bien sortez-le deja 
> 
> Question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'à l'instar de wired (puisque cela semble quand meme etre un point de mire) et (tiens donc !) de cpc et cpc hardware vous comptez faire une version tablette avec des petits schemas rigolo qui bougent et des videos ? Ou alors vous attendez d'abord de voir comment le papier se vend ?
> 
> Je m'etais abonné à la version tablette de wired c'etait un truc du genre 20 dollars par an, ça vous parait rentable ce genre de formule ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont traité d'ancien ça fait plaisir j'ai compris pourquoi je ne postais presque jamais


Quand nous avons lancé la version numérique de Canard PC, elle était très enrichie par des animations, des vidéos et autres effets du tonnerre. Au final, cela ne nous a pas fait vendre un numéro de plus en comparaison à du simple PDF. 

Par contre, on a perdu une maquettiste et plein de pognon. Une version enrichie prend 10 fois plus de temps à faire et coûte bonbon. Wired a très certainement les moyens de le faire et le marché pour le rentabiliser. Pas nous.

Donc, un version numérique oui, bien que ce soit à Ivan et ackboo d'en décider, mais enrichie, certainement pas ou très peu tant que le marché reste anecdotique.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Pas très bien réveillé, je vais hier chez mon buraliste pour acheter CPC hardware et "humanoide".
Vous devinez la suite: .j'ouvre l'hardware pour trouver la page de pub.... je la montre au buraliste, ben je l'ai pas... (merde il a bien cpc + cpc hardware) et là le moment de solitude: en vente le 5 juillet..... mon nouveau pseudo : jo la loose

----------


## Teocali

Question con : l'abonnement pour la premiere annee (les 4 premiers numeros, quoi) est-il deja possible ?

----------


## Frypolar

A priori dans les pages du premier numéro tu auras un formulaire.

----------


## Nirm

> Question con : l'abonnement pour la premiere annee (*les 4 premiers numeros*, quoi) est-il deja possible ?





> A priori dans les pages *du premier numéro* tu auras un formulaire.


 Donc l'abonnement sera sur les 3 restants?

----------


## jackft

C'est beau, ça sort le jour de mes 36 ans  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Donc l'abonnement sera sur les 3 restants?


On saura ça le 5 juillet :



> Envoyé par Eradan
> 
> 
> On s'abonne où?
> 
> 
> En page 33 du premier numéro.


_______




> Quand est ce que je vais trouver le temps d'acheter ça le 5 juillet, jour de mon mariage ? ^^





> On l'offre, envoie ton adresse par MP.





> Un nouveau mag le jour de mon anniversaire, si c'est pas un signe.





> C'est beau, ça sort le jour de mes 36 ans


Ça va commencer à se voir que vous cherchez à gratter des numéros gratuits, pourtant ça ne marche que pour les mariages  :tired:

----------


## Teocali

J'aurais du etre plus precis : j'aurais aime savoir s'il etait deja possible de s'abonner afin de recevoir le premier numero dans le cadre de cet abonnement (j'ai des sous a donner a Presse Non-Stop, et surtout la flemme de bouger a un kiosque)

----------


## Nirm

> On saura ça le 5 juillet :


 J'avais saisi, je voulais juste te faire remarquer que tu ne répondais pas à la question posée.

Tiens d'ailleurs, Teocali a précisé.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> [...] Les mecs de Canard PC qui font de la "Nouvelle presse masculine", c'est comme d'imaginer un numéro de FHM qui couvrirait la Gamescom. Le potentiel humoristique est déjà illimité.


http://www.factornews.com/actualites...ard-39173.html

 :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> J'aurais du etre plus precis : j'aurais aime savoir s'il etait deja possible de s'abonner afin de recevoir le premier numero dans le cadre de cet abonnement (j'ai des sous a donner a Presse Non-Stop, et surtout la flemme de bouger a un kiosque)


La seule réponse qu’on ait pour le moment est celle d’Ivan. Si tu veux vraiment t’abonner je te conseille de lui envoyer un MP pour avoir l’information car ça va être court. Le magazine sort le 5 juillet, il a déjà été envoyé à l’imprimeur à mon avis c’est mort et c’était probablement déjà mort au moment de l’annonce mais tu peux toujours tenter. Par contre si t’es en Belgique je crois qu’il ne sort pas encore là-bas, quelqu’un en a parlé ici ou dans l’autre topic.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas allés sur le Facebook ou le Twitter du mag, un minuscule petit extrait  :

----------


## chipolata

Day one domage qu'il n'y ai pas de préco  ::ninja::

----------


## TheProjectHate

C'est con, je vais devoir attendre de retourner en France pour pouvoir en profiter...
J'ai peut-être loupé l'info, mais est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.

----------


## Koma

> Interview de Pipomantis pour la sortie de la demo du prochain Metal Gear Solid vendue super chère. Ils ont coupé l’interview pour ne diffuser que les morceaux qui mettaient le jeu en avant et ont enlevé toute critique.
> 
> Edit :


Pipomantis qui se fait pipeauter. Sur la licence qui lui a donné son pseudo  ::ninja:: .

---------- Post added at 18h13 ---------- Previous post was at 18h08 ----------




> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas allés sur le Facebook ou le Twitter du mag, un minuscule petit extrait  : 
> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...70512231_o.jpg


Je bande. Instabuy day one. Shame on you qu'on peu pas préco et qu'il y ait pas d'early access sur l'alpha du mag, bande de low.

Nan plus sérieusement ça m'intéresse de voir ça, car je savais absolument pas que vous étiez portés là-dessus. Je m'imaginais toute la rédac sous perfu rock sauf Ivan qui se passe en boucle les ziks d'Homeworld (ah putain le blind test sur Boudoir Gambetta, qu'est ce qu'il a pris le pauvre  :^_^: ) et Sebum coincé dans une playlist mixant musique classique et dubstep.  ::ninja:: 

Franchement vous gérez bien l'art putassier du teasing. La diversité des sujets donne envie alors qu'on connaît pas encore le contenu. 

Et "nouvelle presse masculine", c'est un choix de votre part, ou c'est une "catégorie" déjà existante inventée par des mecs en mal de sensationnalisme ?

----------


## Anton

Rofl. Faskil et Caféine qui chroniquent sur _Humanoïde_. C'est beau de vouloir sauver les copains de Gameblog  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

Pour moi presse masculine c'est stuff magazine ou GQ: 
 tu vois une bonde des pays de l'est sur la couv qui te montre un Iphone et des titres du genre "Apprenez a avoir le look de Vincent Cassel"

----------


## deeeg

Je vous lirais, et vous souhaite bonne chance  ::): .

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je rêve ou alors "Presse Non stop" se mets au buzz ?
A moins que ça soit du "fan service" ?
En tout cas ca marche, j'essayerais de l'acheter en day one

----------


## TheProjectHate

> A moins que ça soit du "fan service" ?


 Omar Boulon en tenue Borat  :Bave:

----------


## Seymos

> C'est con, je vais devoir attendre de retourner en France pour pouvoir en profiter...
> J'ai peut-être loupé l'info, mais est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.


This... J'espere pouvoir le trouver dans mon trou paume (en France, pas ici) quand je rentre pour mes perms de mi-mandat... Histoire de m'abonner ensuite pour pas rater les suivants si ca me branche... Pas trop magazine d'actu, mais quand je vois des sujets sur les missiles ballistiques et la conquete de Mars, avec le ton -et le serieux du fond- de CPC, je me dis que j'aurais sans doute aime avoir ce mag' pour preparer l'ecole de guerre.

Imaginez a l'oral : 
-"d'ou tenez-vous cette info mon capitaine ?"
-"euh... de _Humanoide_, ce sont les memes journalistes que_ CanardPC_ mon general."
-"ou est-ce qu'on s'abonne ?"

----------


## Yuccaman

> Omar Boulon en tenue Borat


Boulon en mankini ?    :tired:

----------


## trex

> Pour moi presse masculine c'est stuff magazine ou GQ: 
>  tu vois une bonde des pays de l'est sur la couv qui te montre un Iphone et des titres du genre "Apprenez a avoir le look de Vincent Cassel"




 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h11 ----------




> Envoyé par suppasam
> 
> 
> Quand est ce que je vais trouver le temps d'acheter ça le 5 juillet, jour de mon mariage ? ^^
> 
> 
> On l'offre, envoie ton adresse par MP.


 ::o: 

Pareil je pourrais pas l’acheter, le 5 Juillet c'est le jour de mon enterrement.

  Père Lachaise, 89ème division, tombe du mec qui espère.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Rofl. Faskil et Caféine qui chroniquent sur _Humanoïde_. C'est beau de vouloir sauver les copains de Gameblog


Ils étaient surtout à Joystick avant hein.

----------


## Anton

:tired: 

Faskil est arrivé sur le très tard, peu avant le départ de la rédaction. 
Chaudron était là depuis plus longtemps et a succédé à Dr Kant.

Je lisais Joystick, tu apprenais encore à faire tes lacets  :tired:

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Boulon en mankini ?


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## James_Patageul

Salut tout le monde,

y'a t'il qq qui pourrais me le prendre et me l'envoyer par la poste ? (je suis de belgique 1x  ::|:  )

----------


## Jaycie

> Faskil est arrivé sur le très tard, peu avant le départ de la rédaction. 
> Chaudron était là depuis plus longtemps et a succédé à Dr Kant.
> 
> Je lisais Joystick, tu apprenais encore à faire tes lacets


Si tu savais  ::trollface::  Et t'es pas si vieux que ça, malgré tous tes posts sur les jeunes :smile:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

"Où l'on réalise que CPC est rempli de quinquas"  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Faskil est arrivé sur le très tard, peu avant le départ de la rédaction. 
> Chaudron était là depuis plus longtemps et a succédé à Dr Kant.
> 
> Je lisais Joystick, tu apprenais encore à faire tes lacets


Joystick, moi j'le volais mec.  :tired:

----------


## Anton

C'est donc à cause de gens comme toi qu'il y avait de plus en plus de pubs pour compenser  :tired:  Et tu viens t'en vanter ici-même  :tired:  

CHOPEZ LE LES GARS

----------


## Argha

::trollface:: Je prends les pattes arrières.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Rofl. Faskil et Caféine qui chroniquent sur _Humanoïde_. C'est beau de vouloir sauver les copains de Gameblog



Wow, j'ai pas vu ces noms la depuis un bail, à peu près depuis que j'ai plus entendu parler de Chipster (PC Fun) et le Teignard (Gen4) tiens

Mais je lisais pas "Manette" par contre à l'époque

----------


## shallmar

conquis par la prose des rubriques de CPC normal/hardware j'acheterais volontiers mais se pose le probleme de la distribution. 

je m'abonne pas, je suis de la vieille ecole, je vais chez mon libraire l'acheter tel un vieux resistant qui croit encore au papier.

probleme, les canard PC sont souvent boudés par les maisons de la presse locaux, pas le HW qui revient souvent sur les etalages jusqu'a epuisement (le special idiophilie a fait le tour des amis qui croient qu'un cable guitare a 100€ le metre est mieux que le soundenhancer a 3€ de monoprix est toujours disponible chez mon libraire, meme pas en promo.) 

les MDP ne prennent pas de risques, faut que ce soit bankable. avez vous prevu de couvrir un maximum les sites de vente papier francais? est ce que vous attendez d'avoir une renommée avant de le trouver a la charcuterie locale?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Voici ma premiere question : qu'on ne parle de vous que dans un journal de droite (pour l'instant on ne sait jamais vous aurez peut etre ce grain de folie qui vous donnera envie "d'informer" aussi les "lecteurs" de libé  ) ça vous fait quoi ?


Pour répondre sérieusement à une question qui ne l'était qu'à moitié, moi ça ne me fait rien. Plus généralement, je ne peux pas "informer" les lecteurs de gauches si les journalistes des journaux de gauche, ou mêmes soyons fous du centre, ou soyons totalement fou les journalistes tout court, bref si mes chers confrères ne s'intéressent pas du tout à ce que nous faisons. Le fait est que je n'ai pas eu besoin de refuser les interview des autres quotidiens, ni de la télé: ils s'en cognent.




> En decoule ma deuxieme question : ce positionnement assumé dans les pages du Fig' (je l'appelle par son petit nom) en direction des CSP ++ parisiens friqués qui vivent dans le IXe et qui peuvent depenser sans broncher le prix de deux PS4 dans une carte graphique, cela fait-il partie d'un business plan à 2-3 ans pour revendre Presse Non Stop à Dassault à terme (ou à Lagardere, vous n'etes pas regardant quant à qui ils vendent leurs canons j'espere) ?


Là, il y a un malentendu. Ce sont les experts en diffusion et marketing de presse qui ont décrété que Humanoïde "se comporterait" comme un masculin branché CSP+. Nous, nous n'écrivons pas un masculin. Ni un journal friqué. Bon, il se trouve qu'on est des mecs pétés de thunes, ça doit jouer.
Quant à revendre, c'est simple: tant qu'il n'y a pas d'acheteur, je peux tout refuser tranquille.

---------- Post added at 12h16 ---------- Previous post was at 12h13 ----------




> On peut commencer à savoir un peu de quoi ça va parler en fait ?


Oui, on dévoile un peu de contenu régulièrement sur les réseaux sociaux.

----------


## Urma

Fais suer je m'étais cassé le tronc pour trouver des choses drôles à propos de la «nouvelle presse masculine» mais je me fais couper l'herbe sous le pied (d'ailleurs c'est en lisant la page du Figaro que j'ai percuté qu'il y a encore les rayons "presse féminine" et "presse masculine"...).

C'est tout de même savoureux que la rédaction qui a traité à de multiple reprises le sujet du sexisme se voit elle même cataloguée par ce prisme  ::): 

J'attends le premier numéro avec impatience.

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Fais suer je m'étais cassé le tronc pour trouver des choses drôles à propos de la «nouvelle presse masculine» mais je me fais couper l'herbe sous le pied (d'ailleurs c'est en lisant la page du Figaro que j'ai percuté qu'il y a encore les rayons "presse féminine" et "presse masculine"...).
> 
> C'est tout de même savoureux que la rédaction qui a traité à de multiple reprises le sujet du sexisme se voit elle même cataloguée par ce prisme 
> 
> J'attends le premier numéro avec impatience.


Tout à fait, j'ai pensé la même chose, "technologie = presse masculine", bonjour les clichés....
Sur ce je retourne lire mon Tricot Magazine

(la différence entre la nouvelle presse masculine et l'ancienne, c'est qu'il y a pas de poster du milieu avec des madames toutes nues?)

----------


## Seymos

> Tout à fait, j'ai pensé la même chose, "technologie = presse masculine", bonjour les clichés....
> Sur ce je retourne lire mon Tricot Magazine
> 
> (la différence entre la nouvelle presse masculine et l'ancienne, c'est qu'il y a pas de poster du milieu avec des madames toutes nues?)


Non. La nouvelle presse masculine, la fille a poil sert de paravent a une etude sur la sexologie et la psychologie des femmes. Comme dans la presse feminine quoi.

----------


## Caf

Sont relous les gauchaux, moi je trouve que la news sur le Figaro, elle a bien la classe quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Ouais, la news dans le Figaro, les partenariats avec Arrêts sur Image etc., ça commence comme ça et ça finit avec le test de Fallout New Vegas par Omar Boulon à commenter au Bac français 2020, je dis ça je dis rien....

----------


## von morgan

> Sont relous les gauchaux, moi je trouve que la news sur le Figaro, elle a bien la classe quand même.


Suppôt du capitalisme.  :^_^:

----------


## Naity

> C'est con, je vais devoir attendre de retourner en France pour pouvoir en profiter...
> J'ai peut-être loupé l'info, mais est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.


Je me posais la meme question... Et vu que je n'ai pas vu la repose, je me permet de la reposer:

est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.

----------


## fenrhir

Spoiler : en parlant de partenariat @SI, elle m'a bien fait marrer, sa chronique, à M. S.

Oui, parce qu'on le trouve déjà dans les terres désolées au-delà du Mur (comprendre : Lille).
Qualitay du papier, le dedans est classieux-sobre avec quelques conneries de mise en page mais rien de méchant. La couv en jette pas mal, quand même, ça fait plus sérieux que le HS 300 jeux mobiles rose fluo.
J'ai lu les premières pages, c'est intéressant mais pas révolutionnaire pour qui suit déjà l'actu en dehors des médias mainstream. On retrouve par contre un ton décalé qui sonne familier.
À voir une fois les dossiers attaqués plus avant. Le début sur l'espionnage/affaire Snowden me semble un poil superficiel, je m'attendais à plus "hardcore", mais je suis un public averti...

----------


## Shurin

Je suis allé acheter le canard enchainé en me disant qu'il me faudrait y retourner Samedi pour ce nouveau trimestriel quand, oh joie, il apparut sur un petit présentoir, à gauche du comptoir, à hauteur des yeux dans sa superbe couverture noire!


Bon je le lirais quand j'aurais finis le canard et l'autre canard wc, qui devrait arriver avant le week-end mais au moins j'aurais à pas me déplacer Samedi  :B):

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je me posais la meme question... Et vu que je n'ai pas vu la repose, je me permet de la reposer:
> 
> est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.


Rep a sa CanardPC
Vous allez vraiment risquer de perdre DEUX ventes ?  ::o:

----------


## Teocali

J'ai obtenu une reponse de Ivan par MP a ce sujet :



> Non, pas de commande en ligne au démarrage non plus. Il faut d'abord qu'on ait une idée de la demande.

----------


## Naity

> Rep a sa CanardPC
> Vous allez vraiment risquer de perdre DEUX ventes ?


Les fous... J'ai ptet trouvé un moyen de le récupérer du coup. T'habites dans quel coin? Si Allemagne, je peux te le faire importer et expedier en devise locale.

----------


## Kekouse

Alors un petit Big Up.
Lecteur de feu Joystick depuis ses débuts, j'ai adoré les délires comme l’éclectique super valable, les vidéos débiles et l'atmosphère générale du mag que j'achetais même à une époque où je ne jouais pas (que j'ai laissé tombé quand même quand tout le monde s'est cassé).
Je suis revenu sur CPC sur le tard (pour la petite histoire c'était à cause du dossier Supcom bricolé par Olivarius) en retrouvant avec joie ce ton débilo-sérieux et nombre de noms qui ont suivi une partie de mon adolescence. Ce sentiment con de retrouver d'anciens potes.

Alors j'ai acheté ce nouveau magazine, je ne l'ai pas encore lu, mais vous ne m'avez encore jamais vraiment déçu donc j'imagine que ça doit être bien. Sur l'idée même d'un mag se portant plus sur des sujets de fond, j'adhère à 105%
Et surtout le truc cool c'est que je vais ENFIN pouvoir le laisser à la vue de mes amis non-joueurs sans passer pour un semi-attardé (et ouais les canards passé 35 ans on se retrouve dans des cercles de connaissance qui peuvent très bien n'avoir jamais entendu parler de Minecraft ou même Doom).
Partant en vacances avec un groupe hétéroclite pendant quelques jours je compte bien le laisser en vue au milieu des grazia et GQ bidons. J'arriverai peut-être à sauver une ou deux âmes perdues qui sait  ::): 

Bref ce message ne sert à rien et risque de ne pas être lu mais je tenais à dire merci d'exister et merci de filer des conneries de qualité depuis plus de 20 ans.

----------


## Yuccaman

C'est normal qu'il ne soit pas référence sur trouverlapresse.com ?

----------


## Teocali

Normal, je sais pas mais :https://twitter.com/HumanoideMag/sta...83157799964673

----------


## Eradan

Teocali, j'aime ta signature.

----------


## zifox

A ce que j'ai compris, il est déjà dispo dans certains kiosques ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> J'ai obtenu une reponse de Ivan par MP a ce sujet :


OK, merci pour la réponse. Mais même si je comprends qu'ils soient très chargés, je trouve assez bof que la rédac ne réponde pas à une question aussi basique, surtout quand ils le font par MP.




> Les fous... J'ai ptet trouvé un moyen de le récupérer du coup. T'habites dans quel coin? Si Allemagne, je peux te le faire importer et expedier en devise locale.


J'habite Dublin, donc pas tellement près de chez toi  :^_^:  Et vu que je n'ai pas de virée prévue en France avant un long moment, je sens que je vais devoir faire l'impasse.

----------


## spizzer

Il y a moyen de l'acheter sur le site de CanardPC? Pour économiser des frais de port en le commandant avec le nouveau Hors-Série.

----------


## Groufac

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...=1#post7933569

----------


## cooly08

> RT @HumanoideMag: A vos autoradios: demain, je raconte #Humanoïde01 dans la matinale du Mouv' entre 8h et 9h. http://t.co/zwdHuTkmzA

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'habite Dublin, donc pas tellement près de chez toi  Et vu que je n'ai pas de virée prévue en France avant un long moment, je sens que je vais devoir faire l'impasse.


Il y a sûrement moyen de monter un système comme quand il y avait eu des problèmes de livraison CPC : un topic sur le forum pour mettre en contact un canard qui achète et envoie, et un autre qui paie et reçoit.
Ça évite à la rédac de faire ça à grande échelle, et ça ne coûte "que" le temps d'un passage à la poste, ou des frais de port un peu plus élevés, pour ceux qui veulent prendre part à ça.

----------


## ATP

@ Zifox : oui, dispo en kiosque, même dans mon coin de province. Excellent d'ailleurs, foncez !

----------


## Koma

Ah putain  ::o:  !

5h de bureau pourrave sous le soleil ou l'orage demain, faut absolument que je le trouve avant d'aller au taf  ::sad::

----------


## cooly08

J'ai acheté, j'ai lu, je suis conquis.

Premières impressions (oui en fait je n'ai pas encore tout lu) :

L'humour est plus fin/soft/sobre que dans CPC, ce qui est un plus au regard du design.
Y a le style de la rédac. 

La mise en page est aérée, c'est chouette et agréable à lire.

Purée, doit y avoir 5 pages de pubs à tout casser (et encore y a des pubs pour CPC Hardware...).
Mes yeux vous remercient.

----------


## Orhin

Acheté et lu.

Dans 3 mois vous êtes morts.

----------


## Yuccaman

Vous boycottez la distribution dans la région bordelaise ?  :Emo:

----------


## Charal

Je viens de le prendre pour le principe, pas encore lu. Il est dispo à carrefour pour les toulousains. J'ai feuilleté vite fait, c'est con à dire mais ça fait "vrai" magazine. J'espère que le lancement sera bon pour que l'aventure continue!

----------


## Argelle

*Yuccaman* il était dispo à Talence, avec triple combo qui fait plaisir : L'Humanoïde-dimanche, Canard PC et le hors série Jeux Mobile de la Place du Colonel Fabien.

----------


## Koma

Bordel, mon libraire est tellement con qu'il sait même plus où il l'a rangé. Il en a reçu trois. On a cherché 15 minutes dans TOUS les rayons, et j'ai même trouvé le CPC HS mobile et le CPC HW du moment, que j'ai pas pris car commandé chez vous... 

Il faut que je revienne quand il l'aura retrouvé  :tired: 

Bon après j'ai dit "c'est une couverture jaune avec Barack Obama" mais en fait elle est plutôt grise  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Ceci dit on est pas à deux jour près  ::):

----------


## ATP

@ Koma : chez mon dealer habituel, et je sais pourquoi, il était rangé entre Courrier International et Marianne. Realy.

----------


## Jolaventur

Rien sur trouver la presse et mon libraire est un con alors je chopperai si je le trouve un jour par hasard.

----------


## Eradan

> *Yuccaman* il était dispo à Talence, avec triple combo qui fait plaisir : L'Humanoïde-dimanche, Canard PC et le hors série Jeux Mobile de la Place du Colonel Fabien.


C'est un peu loin du centre de Bordeaux, va falloir que j'en trouve un.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Talence ... Place du Colonel Fabien.


Inconnue au bataillon  ::unsure:: 

J'aimerais bien éviter de faire le tour de la CUB pour trouver un magazine  ::XD:: . J'ai essayé les points presse que je croise sur mes trajets habituels mais rien  ::(: .

Dommage que trouverlapresse.com délire complètement ça aurait été trop pratique  ::|: .

----------


## Olorin

Chez mon kiosquier il était en très bonne place, sur un présentoir sur-exposé habituellement consacré à GQ (pourquoi GQ a droit à son présentoir dédié, aucune idée, mais ca tombe très bien)

----------


## Catel

Le grand retour de Doc Cafeine dans la famille  :Emo: 

Izual qui a réussi à se faire engager  ::o:   :;):

----------


## Exekias

Premières impressions :

- facile à trouver (il y en avait autant que de CPC).
- le format carré, c'est sympa. A lire, nettement moins quand la couverture est souple.
- certains articles sont vraiment très bien (Netflix, Mars...).
- d'autres sont frustrants (imprimantes 3D, histoire musique électro...). On imagine bien qu'il y aura des suites. Mais les suites pour un trimestriel, c'est loin...
- le ton varie entre sérieux, second degré et grosse poilade. C'est perturbant.
- c'est un trop trop "luxueux"(papier, illustrations...), tendance balai planté dans le c..  Trop beau, trop propre, trop premier degré. 
-le sommaire est...original. Pas original comme "Le dernier Tarantino est original", plutôt comme "une tarte à la betterave au petit dej', comme c'est original". Il n'y a que que la triologie news-tests-previews ok mais là, ça me perturbe.
- pas de papier culture/à voir/à faire. Genre la dernière expo machin truc, le sushi bar top moumoute d'Aurillac... Bordel, c'est le bobo que vous visez !

En gros, j'ai bien aimé mais c'est pas difficile, je suis en plein dans le coeur de cible ( parisien, 40 ans et CSP+, habitant dans le XVIIIe tendance bobo et abonné à Télérama)  ::P:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> C'est un peu loin du centre de Bordeaux, va falloir que j'en trouve un.


 Dispo à Gradignan, livré samedi 5 au matin... 
Je savais pas que la région Bordelaise était aussi inaccessible.
Par contre pour toi c'est encore plus loin du centre de Bordeaux.

Et pour le repérer, c'est moins facile quand on croit qu'il doit y avoir une bande jaune... qui n'y est pas (c'est la tranche):

----------


## zwzsg

Un peu déçu pour ma part. Le concept aurait pu être intéressant, mais il manque les articles pour le concrétiser. Ca reste un peu creux et mal ciblé à mon goût.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je veux bien de la déconne, mais seulement dans le style, pour rendre agréable la lecture d'un fond qui reste sérieux. Pas quand elle sert de prétexte pour un contenu vide. Par exemple, un petit clin d'oeil au Trône de Fer dans un article sur le délocalisation, pourquoi pas, ça fait connivence avec le public geek, tout ça. Mais consacré une page entière rien qu'à ce qui aurait du être une blagounette d'une demi phrase, non.

Et l'article sur les pratique amoureuses de 18-34 ans m'a donné l'impression de lire un de ces légers magazines féminins typiques.

Le choix de sujet de certain article est curieux. Genre les missiles nucléaires, c'est une techno vielle de 50 ans, qui n'a pas trop évolué. Je croyais qu'humanoïde s’intéressait plutôt aux nouvelles technologies? Si déjà dès le premier numéro vous êtes obligé de recycler les vieux sujets de Science & Vie, c'est inquiétant pour la suite!

Sinon j'aime bien les articles conso qui concluent de ne pas acheter, que ça ne sert à rien! (cf les écrans pas plats).



Mais bon, félicitations pour avoir tenté tout de même!

----------


## LePok

Ça y est je l'ai. Acheté hier chez mon libraire du coin qui a découvert l'existence de ce nouveau mag lors de mon passage en caisse !!  ::): 
Bon je l'ai juste parcouru en diagonale, je me le garde pour mes lectures estivales, sur les plages de Coppa ou de Cabana !  ::):  mais le articles ont l'air super.
Pas mal d'Ackboo dont j'apprécie le style et oh surprise, du Doc Caféine aussi ! Rhaaa les souvenirs, Joystick de la grande époque, l'émission de radio avec Zegut sur RTL...
Bien vue la possibilité de déjà s'abonner, vous pouvez compter sur ma contribution les gars !

----------


## Higgins

Histoire de parer à toute éventualité,  mettons que je m'abonne et qu'effectivement le journal meure dans 3 mois (ce que je ne vous souhaite pas, bien entendu).
Est-ce que les sous que je vous aurai donnés se transformeront comme par enchantement en numéros de CPC en plus sur mon abonnement?

Je vous prie d'agréer mes renards les plus roux.

----------


## Teocali

un peu plus haut, Ivan a assuré qu'il y aurait au moins 4 numéros, vu qu'ils ont les réserves pour.

----------


## Mepeanuts

J'ai commencé à le feuilleter et à lire 2/3 articles, je suis également assez perturbé par le décalage look-classieux-papier-glacé-sérieux-machin et le style CPC qu'on ressent quand même pas mal, question d'habitude je pense, je vais avancer ma lecture pour faire un retour plus complet

----------


## Higgins

Moi de même.
Et je plussoie sur le look top suave, avec du pur papier et tout. C'est plus la classe que CPC sur la table du salon pour quand y a des meufs, han han! (n'empêche c'est vrai)




> un peu plus haut, Ivan a assuré qu'il y aurait au moins 4 numéros, vu qu'ils ont les réserves pour.


Ah merci, j'avais pas pris la peine de lire, comme un con.

----------


## Naity

> un peu plus haut, Ivan a assuré qu'il y aurait au moins 4 numéros, vu qu'ils ont les réserves pour.


Normalement ca ne changer rien au "problème": Un abonnement serait numéro #2 à #5. Si ils ont 4 numéros en reserve et que le mag rende l'âme aprés la publi du numéro 4, il reste 3 mois non couverts  :;):

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
 ::(:  Épuisé :  
http://www.journaux.fr/humanoide_act...te_177056.html
Si vous avez un bon plan, précisez-le, svp.
Merci.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour. 
>  Épuisé :  
> http://www.journaux.fr/humanoide_act...te_177056.html
> Si vous avez un bon plan, précisez-le, svp.
> Merci.


Peut-être le même problème qu'avec trouverlapresse ?

https://twitter.com/HumanoideMag/sta...83157799964673

----------


## Eradan

J'ai un début d'explication au mystère bordelais. J'ai trouvé une presse à côté de Stalingrad, et après avoir vainement cherché le mag, j'ai demandé à la buraliste bi-classée vendeuse presse: "On ne le fait pas, on sait que ça ne marchera pas."

J'ai insisté un peu, et leur stock est en réserve. Explication? "Les nouveaux magazines, ça ne se vent pas, donc on les renvoie directement en invendus."

Je savais les Bordelais cons, mais là c'est juste magnifique.

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Moi de même.
> Et je plussoie sur le look top suave, avec du pur papier et tout. C'est plus la classe que CPC sur la table du salon pour quand y a des meufs, han han! (n'empêche c'est vrai)
> 
> 
> Ah merci, j'avais pas pris la peine de lire, comme un con.




Ah mais carrément, et dans le train également, qd je me déplace pour le taf je glissais habillement mon CPC dans une revue professionnelles, alors que là, avec la tête d'Obama, c'est ultra TGV-credible !

et autre avantage au papier glacé, sur la plage, j'ai chaud, la moitié du texte des CPC me restait collée aux mains moites/salées/badigeonnées de crème, avec le papier glacé, c'est un problème de réglé !
(bon ok c'est mes premières impressions, maintenant je vais le lire hein)  ::):

----------


## olih

J'ai acheté le premier pour voir, et j'ai bien aimé.
Les articles sont intéressants et survolent plein de domaines différents.
Je prendrai le 2, mais c'est un poil tôt pour l'abonnement  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ceci est une remarque totalement inutile, donc indispensable, mais autrement oui, j'ai quasi tout lu

----------


## Orhin

> J'ai un début d'explication au mystère bordelais. J'ai trouvé une presse à côté de Stalingrad, et après avoir vainement cherché le mag, j'ai demandé à la buraliste bi-classée vendeuse presse: "On ne le fait pas, on sait que ça ne marchera pas."
> 
> J'ai insisté un peu, et leur stock est en réserve. Explication? "Les nouveaux magazines, ça ne se vent pas, donc on les renvoie directement en invendus."
> 
> Je savais les Bordelais cons, mais là c'est juste magnifique.


  ::O: 
Je sens que Casque va passer quelques coups de fil.
Et Boulon quelques coups tout court.

----------


## tompalmer

> J'ai un début d'explication au mystère bordelais. J'ai trouvé une presse à côté de Stalingrad, et après avoir vainement cherché le mag, j'ai demandé à la buraliste bi-classée vendeuse presse: "On ne le fait pas, on sait que ça ne marchera pas."
> 
> J'ai insisté un peu, et leur stock est en réserve. Explication? "Les nouveaux magazines, ça ne se vent pas, donc on les renvoie directement en invendus."
> 
> Je savais les Bordelais cons, mais là c'est juste magnifique.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Yuccaman

> Bonjour. 
>  Épuisé :  
> http://www.journaux.fr/humanoide_act...te_177056.html
> Si vous avez un bon plan, précisez-le, svp.
> Merci.


Il est marqué comme épuisé depuis le 2 juillet sur ce site. Comme tous les sites de vente de journaux que j'ai consulté. 






> J'ai un début d'explication au mystère bordelais. J'ai trouvé une presse à côté de Stalingrad, et après avoir vainement cherché le mag, j'ai demandé à la buraliste bi-classée vendeuse presse: "On ne le fait pas, on sait que ça ne marchera pas."
> 
> J'ai insisté un peu, et leur stock est en réserve. Explication? "Les nouveaux magazines, ça ne se vent pas, donc on les renvoie directement en invendus."
> 
> Je savais les Bordelais cons, mais là c'est juste magnifique.


 :^_^:  ah les champions !

----------


## Max_well

Y'a une chance que l'abonnement soit commandable via le site canardpc avant la sortie du 2 ?
Ou le seul moyen de recevoir le 2 c'est le papier ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> J'ai un début d'explication au mystère bordelais. J'ai trouvé une presse à côté de Stalingrad, et après avoir vainement cherché le mag, j'ai demandé à la buraliste bi-classée vendeuse presse: "On ne le fait pas, on sait que ça ne marchera pas."
> 
> J'ai insisté un peu, et leur stock est en réserve. Explication? "Les nouveaux magazines, ça ne se vent pas, donc on les renvoie directement en invendus."
> 
> Je savais les Bordelais cons, mais là c'est juste magnifique.


Oh putain  :^_^:  Magique !!

----------


## cooly08

C'est du grand art là !  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.


Alors, non on ne pourra pas l'acheter via canardpc.com. Mais oui, en fonction du succès on montera (ou non) une solution en ligne pour l'abonnement.
On va aussi se pencher à la rentrée sur les tarifs d'abonnement à l'étranger, avec la Belgique et la Suisse en priorité.

----------


## faceQ

erreur

----------


## vectra

J'aimerais bien acheter le magazine, mais j'avoue par avance avoir moyen le temps de faire le tour des buralistes désoeuvrés de ma ville de désoeuvrés.
Sérieux, je paierais pour 4 mags sous quelque forme que ce soit.

Et bisoux à Caf & Fask.

----------


## Groufac

Il était chez mon buraliste  ::love::

----------


## Orhin

> Alors, non on ne pourra pas l'acheter via canardpc.com. Mais oui, en fonction du succès on montera (ou non) une solution en ligne pour l'abonnement.
> On va aussi se pencher à la rentrée sur les tarifs d'abonnement à l'étranger, avec la Belgique et la Suisse en priorité.


 Y'a pas moyen de se le faire envoyer avec des frais de port plus élevés pour certaines destinations ?
Je pars en Suède à la rentrée et j'aimerais bien pouvoir suivre le mag.

Dans le pire des cas, y'a une version pdf pour tablette de prévue à court/moyen terme ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dans le pire des cas, y'a une version pdf pour tablette de prévue à court/moyen terme ?


Difficile de vous répondre tant qu'on n'a pas une idée des ventes. Mais si la demande est là, nous pourrons assez vite faire une version Android/iPad comme pour Canard PC.

----------


## Frypolar

Pour les personnes qui ne trouvent pas Humanoïde ou qui acceptent d’en envoyer un exemplaire à un canard en manque, viendez-là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...20#post7949920

----------


## vectra

Mini-retour suite à mon achat d'hier et à une lecture -très- partielle. C'est sympa, mais ça manque de goleri.
Je ne sais pas si vous parviendriez à fédérer un large lectorat autour du style très déjanté de CPC, mais moi ça me manque un petit peu. A suivre, quand j'aurai tout lu...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Style très déjanté de CPC ? Ca s'est tout de même vachement calmé non ?

----------


## vectra

Ben ouais  ::unsure::

----------


## Koma

VICTOIRE \o/ !

Pour les lyonnais, il en reste une dizaine (ptêt moins) au Relay de la gare de Perrache.

La maquette est cool, elle rappelle pas mal Wired mais aussi Snatch (mag des hipsters parisiens).

Les articles sont variés, certains sujets sont énormes, d'autres délicieusement cons. Ca fait plaisir de voir la variété des plumes.

Oh, et Lee Jeffries déboite sa mère, c'est violent.  ::O:   ::wub:: 

J'vais remplir le sondage pour vous aider quand j'ai fini de le lire !

----------


## vectra

Les Relay des gares et aéroports semblent particulièrement bien achalandés, pour ceux qui chercheraient le magazine.
Frypo en a encore en stock aussi, donc n'hésitez pas à demander si vous séchez.

----------


## frederic231

::(:  Dommage il est introuvable à thonon (74)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faut vérifier dans les invendus-anticipés comme à Bordeaux  ::): .

----------


## Arachnyd

Pendant ce temps, en région parisienne:

CPC, CPC hors série et Humanoïde sont dispos même chez votre Carrouf' du coin  :;): .

(Déjà testé dans 3 Carroufs)

Bon, je vais pas me pencher sur le fait que c'est dispo dans chaque relay de chaque arrêt de RER, sinon ça deviendrait du troll  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pendant ce temps, en région parisienne:


Pas fous, ils connaissent Boulon.

----------


## zetaguts

Alors je l'ai acheté, je l'ai lu d'une traite et j'ai adoré. Maquette impeccable très soigné et l'écriture est encore une fois un pur exemple de talent brut ! Bon je suis CPsex  ::wub::  alors ce bref avis est complètement subjectif.
J'espère que ça va cartonner et que ça va passer en mensuel en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Afgha

J'ai vraiment bien aimé et souhaite comme il y a 10 ans pour cpc, vous soutenir en m'abonnant pour deux ans.
Le mode coupon papier n'en propose qu'un et la démarche me gave un peu. Un ETA pour l'abonnement online ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

This way sir : http://twitter.com/HumanoideMag/stat...87849538301952

----------


## morbak

Le Figaro, toujours un train d'avance!  ::P:

----------


## Naity

> Mini-retour suite à mon achat d'hier et à une lecture -très- partielle. C'est sympa, mais ça manque de goleri.
> Je ne sais pas si vous parviendriez à fédérer un large lectorat autour du style très déjanté de CPC, mais moi ça me manque un petit peu. A suivre, quand j'aurai tout lu...


Perso, ca me derange pas. Je trouve que l'humour tel qu'il est dans Humanoide est en accord avec la mise en page et le but affiche...

----------


## von morgan

Arf, moi je suis plus comme vectra, j'ai bien apprécié humanoïde mais je trouve qu' un peu de déconne supplémentaire aiderait le mag à se démarquer par rapport à la concurence.

----------


## Niko844

J'ai fini de le lire. C'est du bon, j'ai même lu les articles qui ne m'intéressaient pas. 

Après, concernant le style, je sais pas si plus de déconne plairait aux gens qui voudraient des infos sur la NSA, les voyages dans l'espace, toussa toussa  ::huh::

----------


## von morgan

Oui mais des mags qui traitent des sujets comme la NSA, les voyages dans l'espace en mode serieux, y en a déja. Et l'humour n'enleve rien à la qualité de l'info donnée, regardes le petit journal ou canard pc, on peut informer serieusement tout en déconnant.

----------


## Orhin

> le petit journal





> informer


  :tired:

----------


## vectra

> le petit journal


 :tired: 

Ceci dit, je défends Von sur le fond. Ce ne sont pas les magazines sérieux qui manquent pour traiter la plupart des sujets abordés. Je trouve le mag nettement moins drôle que CPC, et je préfère encore la presse habituelle pour la plupart des thèmes.

Au passage, une seule page (par numéro) sur le thème de la musique électronique, je trouve ça totalement abusé. Il y a largement de quoi faire plusieurs hors-série complets à mon humble avis. Or là, justement, on trouverait des infos qu'on ne trouverait pas ailleurs. Je doute que les magazines généralistes de musique abordent les musiques pour ordinateur, et notamment la riche histoire des SID, MOD, S3M (etc) dans les jeux comme pour la demoscene. Ca donnerait un prétexte pour interviewer Moby, etc, etc...

----------


## Orhin

> Ceci dit, je défends Von sur le fond. Ce ne sont pas les magazines sérieux qui manquent pour traiter la plupart des sujets abordés. Je trouve le mag nettement moins drôle que CPC, et je préfère encore la presse habituelle pour la plupart des thèmes.
> 
> Au passage, une seule page (par numéro) sur le thème de la musique électronique, je trouve ça totalement abusé. Il y a largement de quoi faire plusieurs hors-série complets à mon humble avis. Or là, justement, on trouverait des infos qu'on ne trouverait pas ailleurs. Je doute que les magazines généralistes de musique abordent les musiques pour ordinateur, et notamment la riche histoire des SID, MOD, S3M (etc) dans les jeux comme pour la demoscene. Ca donnerait un prétexte pour interviewer Moby, etc, etc...


 Pluzzin.

----------


## escarre

C'est la première fois depuis longtemps que je lit un article positif sur la conquête de mars (d'habitude c'est plutôt "On ira sans doute jamais" et ces derniers temps tout est centré sur le démontage de la pantalonate Mars one (ce qui participe à la pub sur cette grosse opération de comm qui finira au mieux comme Loft story dans une maquette de vaisseau au sol dans le style Mars 500 en moins scientifique)).

Le reste est tout aussi agréable à lire, avec le ton de Canardpc appliqué à un cadre plus large que les jeux vidéos et l'informatique.

En fait le rôle d'Humanoïde est le même qu'avec Canardpc : dans une actualité extrêmement (trop) riche, on a une sélection pertinente de news arrangées en dossiers réellement enrichissants (je savais que Google rachetait pas mal de choses, mais pas toutes ces boites de robotiques).

PS : Le dossier sur la musique électronique semble succint, mais ce n'est que la première partie

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

En parlant de Mars 500, j'ai été surpris qu'il n'y en ait pas un mot dans l'article sur Mars. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Merci pour tout ces retours, je vous promets qu'on prend des notes scrupuleusement (le sondage est aussi très très utile).
Nous avons fabriqué un petit échantillon, voire une franche version démo, d'une vingtaine de pages en PDF à mettre entre toutes les mains pour faire découvrir le magazine à qui vous voulez. 

C'est là (http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf) et n'hésitez pas à le faire tourner ou à le poster où vous voulez: c'est gratuit et ça sert à ça.

----------


## Jolaventur

La maquette est classe, le ton est bon mais je risque de me contenter de cet extrait.
Je ne visiterait pas la moitié des buraliste de la métropole pour un mag. 

Vous avez prévu d'élargir?

----------


## LePok

Comme prévu j'avais conservé le mag bien au chaud pour mes premiers jours de vacances. Ça y est, il est lu. Tous les articles sans exception. D'abord bravo pour la maquette, très agréable au fil des pages et des articles: aérée, moderne, une réussite. Le ton rédactionnel est aussi très sympa, léger ou neutre/sérieux quand il le faut - même si je vous sens un poil sur la retenue côté déconne parfois. Très bons articles de fond, notamment Snowden, Mars, Netflix et les missiles balistiques. Les news aussi, pas trop longues et qui se lisent bien. Bravo, pour un premier numéro c'est du bon boulot !

----------


## Harvester

Pas encore fini mais pour l'instant très très bonnes impressions et une lecture agréable. Il me tarde juste que vous fassiez un abonnement vers l'étranger, que je n'embête pas un canard à chaque fois...

----------


## von morgan

Ha LePok, voilà une personne de goût, le fonz' en tof d'avatar c'est la classe. D'ailleurs de le voir se faire trucider de la sorte dans scream ça a fait mal à mon coeur de fan d'happy days (saison 1 à 6 bien sur, les saisons suivantes sont pourries), attention, c'était en 74,  à l'époque y avait pas love and maried ou breaking Bad.

----------


## bambibreizh

> La maquette est classe, le ton est bon mais je risque de me contenter de cet extrait.
> Je ne visiterait pas la moitié des buraliste de la métropole pour un mag. 
> 
> Vous avez prévu d'élargir?


Hej !
Pour les canards en difficulté de distribution, un topic d'entre-aide (non alimentaire) a été mis en place par Frypolar : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...resse-Non-Stop
N'hésite pas à y faire un tour pour demander une petite livraison à un autre canard en possession d'un exemplaire.

----------


## LePok

Yep ! La classe !  ::): 

---------- Post added at 21h06 ---------- Previous post was at 21h04 ----------

Yep Von Morgan ! La classe !  :;):

----------


## rabid_pooch

J'aime beaucoup - je pense que ca peut devenir un journal vraiment interessant - bravo (sur le debit necessaire pour netflix en HD vous confondez MB/s et Mb/s).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hej !
> Pour les canards en difficulté de distribution, un topic d'entre-aide (non alimentaire) a été mis en place par Frypolar : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...resse-Non-Stop
> N'hésite pas à y faire un tour pour demander une petite livraison à un autre canard en possession d'un exemplaire.


Nan!
Le mag viendra à moi ou ne viendra pas.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je l'ai fait lire à la mère de ma copine qui est documentaliste dans un énorme lycée, elle a trouvé ça très bien et compte prendre un abonnement pour l'établissement  :;):

----------


## Gafda

Je viens de chopper la bête chez mon dealer de magazines préfèré. (Pour ceux qui galèrent, je vous conseilles les buralistes des gares. Ils ont souvent tout ce qu'il faut.  :;):  )

J'aime bien le format du mag ainsi que la façon dont c'est écrit. (On reconnait parfois la plume CPC !! ). 
Bref, je me contenterai juste d'un mot : continuez !  :;):

----------


## Orhin

En tout cas le mag est très bien situé dans les buralistes d'aéroport : cpc, canard international !
Sinon, on peu avoir une estimation des ventes (et votre ressenti à ce propos) ou c'est secret defense ?

----------


## Anark

Acheté et lu en partant en vacances (relais H Lyon Part-Dieu), j'ai trouvé le mag pas terrible. :honnête: 

Après un édito vraiment cool qui m'a vendu du rêve "...laisser aux tendances le temps de se construire avant d'en évaluer le sens.", je me suis retrouvé avec un énième mag de gadget techno dont j'ai personnellement rien à cirer (ballon connecté, scanner moléculaire, vapoteuse, etc...) quand aux dossiers ça allait du total inintéressant (l'arrivée de netflix, au secours sérieux) au complètement dépassé (Mars, pour le coup ca m'intéressait mais bon rien de neuf quoi, tout périmé ce dossier + la page d'infographie à base de $20 milliards c'est quoi, ca fait remplissage, on peut s'en passer d'autant plus que les maths sont erronés 5x3 ça fait 15 et pas 20 et 2/3 de 23 ça fait encore 15 et toujours pas 20). Au final mon article préféré, qui a sauvé le mag de la poubelle reste le fake : "les 5  raisons de ne pas installer votre start-up à Westeros" par ackboo.
Après je suis d'un naturel curieux, passionné de science et de SF, je pensais être le cœur de cible de ce genre de mag que j'imaginais comme une sorte de "sciences humaines" sur des thématiques techno (meilleur mag francais avec CanardPC au passage, pour des raisons différentes), mais je le sens plus orienté beauf technogeek du dimanche à la recherche de sa nouvelle vapoteuse connectée sans vouloir froisser personne. J'attendais un peu plus de fond (et de texte) notamment sur les dossiers comme le promettait l'édito et moins de pages gadget / infographies bidons. Voilà, un peu déçu, la prochaine fois je feuilletterai avant de passer à la caisse en espérant une évolution qui va dans mon sens.  :;):

----------


## Max_well

Des chances de voir arriver l'abonnement via le net, voir (soyons fou), sur la boutique canardpc.com ?

----------


## Mathelart

Moi j'ai trouvé cette nouvelle revue hyper intéressante. J'attends avec impatience le prochain n°, mais directement disponible en Belgique SVP !

----------


## Yuccaman

D'ailleurs, des news sur le prochain ?

----------


## Max_well

Pour ceux qui suivent pas twitter : http://www.humanoidemagazine.com/abonnement/

----------


## Eradan

Merci!

Edit: Par contre, Paypal qui exige un numéro de téléphone, ça pue.

----------


## Max_well

Attention, pour ceux qui galèrent, l'adresse du sondage du n°2 c'est http://cpc.cx/aab et pas AAB comme le fait croire la police utilisée.

----------

